# 801 Loader



## fdshriner (Oct 22, 2011)

I have an 851 gas burner with manual steering. Was considering a loader which brings me to questions. Im pretty sure Im going to need power steering. Any ideas on this? Everything Im finding is 1200-1500$ and or is not for use with a loader. Also, Im in search of somewhere I can locate a loader. Im located in N. GA area.

Thanks


----------

